# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Tammy Payne

## sdjacobs

What became of KFOR news anchor Tammy Payne?

----------


## mranderson

She may have resigned. She filed suit against the station and the New York Times to be released from her contract.

----------


## sdjacobs

Thanks.  She and I worked together 20 years ago.  I'm new to this posting business.

----------


## drumsncode

I feel like it's been a year since everything hit the fan with Tammy.  Her story was making news on competing channels.  I tried searching for her on the web, but I feel like she's vanished from the planet.  I would have thought she'd have found a new position by now.

Her departure was messy to say the least.

----------


## mranderson

> I feel like it's been a year since everything hit the fan with Tammy. Her story was making news on competing channels. I tried searching for her on the web, but I feel like she's vanished from the planet. I would have thought she'd have found a new position by now.
> 
> Her departure was messy to say the least.


When you are crusing one hundred grand a year and sue your employer to be released from your contract, competitiors usually are not very receptive. Maybe she is blacklisted (actually illegal however can happen by gentlemans agreement)... She could have gone independant.

----------


## EdwardEll

It is doubtful that Ms. Payne, anchoring one newscast per day at 6:30 pm, at the #44 or #45 media market, Oklahoma City, OK could be earning 100K per year.

----------


## mranderson

> It is doubtful that Ms. Payne, anchoring one newscast per day at 6:30 pm, at the #44 or #45 media market, Oklahoma City, OK could be earning 100K per year.


When the lawsuit was announced in the Oklahoman, they reported her salary as just under 100,000 per year. Maybe she was doing more than just anchoring. Some people do more than one function. Example. Did you know Cherokee Ballard was also KOCO's assignment editor?

----------


## OKCHornetsBuzz

Not only was Tammy the B Team anchorette, she was one of the main reporters for the newscasts she wasn't anchoring. I don't know her salary, but she was HUGELY popular and was probably pulling in good jack. 

She sued the station to get out of her contract after she was told she wasn't going to replace Linda. There was also another reason, but I won't get into that on here. But it's easy to figure out if you really think about it. 

There had been a rumor in the TV circles that she was headed to KOCO when her one-year noncompete was up, but last I heard she was happy with some rich doctor and had basically retired. 

Hope that helps.

----------


## EdwardEll

The lawsuit charged the station management with sexual discrimination and/or harassment.

 The level of Ms. Payne's popularity was not determinable since the newscast she anchored did not compete with other newcasts, but gameshows and "Entertainment Tonight"

----------


## OKCHornetsBuzz

The Station got calls FOR MONTHS asking about the whereabouts of Tammy. Trust me, she was pretty popular amongst the masses.

----------

